# replacement butt plate



## GregN (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi - I just cut down the stock of a Ruger 10/22 rimfire (took about 2" off of the butt end) so it would better fit my 10 yr old son and 7 yr old daughter. 

Any ideas on where I can order a universal butt plate to cover the end of the stock.  Looking for something cheap since I'll probably have to take off quite a bitof  it to make it fit the now smaller butt area of the stock.  

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## fishtail (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd sand the sharp edges off and maybe dob some stain on it and let it go from there.
Start looking for the correct replacement stock now and keep with the gun till it's needed back to original. Whatever your preference, either synthetic or wood.
Did the same for our daughter and now the grandyoungans need the same treatment for the same guns.


----------



## GregN (Mar 15, 2012)

Actually, the stock I cut down was one that I just purchased off of EBAY.  So the original that came with the gun is just fine.  

I want a put on a butt plate just to help protect the end.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Mar 15, 2012)

Look at Wal Mart for a shotgun recoil pad. If no luck then you can try Midway..

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/56...unversal-checkered-without-logo-polymer-black


----------



## thomas the redneck (Mar 15, 2012)

just re use the factory plate i did it  ant that hard 
a roll of blue painters tape a belt sander and a sharpie
now the hard part a sharp chisel and patiance cutting in the top screw that part has to be mortised in before you start sanding off the extra plate


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 18, 2012)

If the stock had two inches removed, the factory butt plate will need some serious reduction to make it fit the now much smaller end section of the shortened stock.  I am debating doing the same thing for wifeys 10/22.

Look around at the gun shows.  The dealers there usually have a bunch of left over pieces and parts, butt plates, etc. that may be adaptable to your stock or just order a new universal type replacement butt plate.  Check it out at:

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=1744/Product/UNIVERSAL-REPLACEMENT-BUTT-PLATE

Dave


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Mar 18, 2012)

Stop in a local sign shop and see if they will give a scrap piece of PVC used to put vinyl lettering on. They should have it in black. Trace the butt of the stock on it and cut out carefully. Sand to fit, drill some screw pilot holes. Depending on thickness of PVC you may need to double up to make a good butt plate.


----------



## GregN (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for all of the ideas....at this point I'm leaning towards just rounding off the edges, smoothing it out, and putting on some stain to make it match.  

It hard for me justify paying 15 bucks for universal butt plate for a stock I only paid 30 for.  My kids were shooting it "as is" this weekedn and could care less.  It's all about the target and the crack of the .22 for them - the way it should be.

Thanks,
Greg


----------

